# Sima & asca



## Bill Grey (Oct 9, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with either of these organizations. I've yet to come across a contractor who's a member or has taken any training from them. I like to try and pass beneficial stuff onto my clients, but I don't know anything about either of these organizations.

Any thoughts??


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

There's no bigger advocate for our industry than Kevin Gilbride from the Accredited Snow Contractors Association. He doesn't just talk the talk, he gets out there and performs. He's very accessible as well. His number is on the ASCA website, give him a call and see what he's all about. You'll be impressed.


----------

